# Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz



## maarkus (29. Apr. 2013)

Hallo Teichanhänger,

da ich mich im Forum bereits zu Wort gemeldet habe, wollte ich mich natürlich hier auch kurz der Gemeinde vorstellen. Ich heiße Markus, bin 27 Jahre jung und komme aus der schönen Pfalz (nahe Landau).  Neben der Leidenschaft am Werkeln im und um das Haus, gehe ich noch verschiedenen Sportarten nach und verbringe viel Zeit in der Natur, zum Beispiel beim Angeln. Da ich auf einem Weingut außerhalb des Bebauungsplans aufgewachsen bin, habe ich schon immer einen besonders starken Bezug zur Natur. Vor allem das Wasser und seine Flora und Fauna haben es mir schon seit jeher angetan. 

Mein erstes größeres Teichprojekt habe ich letztes Jahr gestartet. Einige Bilder habe ich im Profil schon hochgeladen. Ein Bericht mit Bildern wird wohl bald folgen.

Soweit mit lieben Grüßen,
Markus


----------



## Patrick K (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Do hämmer jo noch so ähner, als roi mit denne Woi säufer

Hallo Markus 

Willkommen im Forum  schäh das mer widder ähn Pälzer mehr hän

Gruss aus Meckrem Patick


----------



## maarkus (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Gar nid mol so weid weg  Ich kumm urschbrünglich aus alweschweiler un wohn jetzt mit meine fräh in Ramberch


----------



## koile (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Hallo Ihr zwo !
Et is guut das Ihr Pälzer jez all im Forum sinn !!

Da könne mir Saarläner endlich die Palz übernämme


----------



## Patrick K (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Du Markus

 sag mal hat hier einer die Null gewählt ???

Murhahahahahha 

Die Saarlänner träumen wieder mal von der Weltherrschaft

ihr seit jo goldisch:smoki

Gruss Patrick


----------



## koile (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Oh :haue3  Oh  !

Die Pälzer  machen nen Aufstand !

Obwohl sie wissen, das sie bald ins Saarland eingemeindet werden.3

aber Saarland un Palz Gott erhalt´s


----------



## Vera44 (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Hallo Markus!

Erst mal Willkommen bei uns.

Und nun, ich muß Koile/Gerd schon Recht geben, wenn die Pälzer Aufstand machen werden sie einfach dem Saarland eingemeindet.

So esset ewen, awer scheen dat dau doo bischt!:smoki

Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja beim Forumstreffen im Saarland!


----------



## rolf002 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

hallo maarkus,

lass die saarländer nur schwätzen - mehr kommt da nämlich nicht.  by the way, wusstest du, dass die saarländer nicht nur die maggie-verbraucher schlechthin sind, sondern auch den höchsten absatz an kopfschmerzmitteln haben?!
da ich als vorderpfälzer missionar seit 9 jahren im saarland versuche ein wenig kultur an mann und frau zu bringen, fällt mir nur folgender grund/vergleich ein ....

wenn ich nichts im magen habe, habe ich magenschmerzen .........

ansonsten - viel spaß hier ... lach


----------



## Vera44 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Hallo Rolf?

Du meinst doch nicht etwa pfälzer Kultur!? 
Ich würde vorschlagen komm zum HGTT 13 und wir werden Dir schon zeigen was Kultur und Lebensfreude bedeutet


----------



## koile (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Hallöle !Vera 
 Ich muß Rolf mit dem Maggi ja recht geben ,et is so bei us.

Un aach mit demm Koppweh is et Ok .awa dat leit dadron weil mir immer uff de Palz luhe müsse.


----------



## Patrick K (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

ich hörs jo immer wieder , die Pälzer in die Palz ,die Saarlänner in die Saar

awwer solle mer uns net uff die Badenser konzentriere 

die sinn jo schlimmer wie mer alle zusamme


Gruss Patrick


----------



## koile (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*



Patrick K schrieb:


> ich hörs jo immer wieder , die Pälzer in die Palz ,die Saarlänner in die Saar
> 
> Guten morgen in die Palz !
> 
> ...


----------



## maarkus (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

Awwer des mit de gälfiesler stimmt schun. Ma bassen liewer mol uff, nit dass uff ämol ä paar hannebammbel üwer die rheibrick stürmen


----------



## rolf002 (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Zuwachs aus der sonnigen Pfalz*

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------

